# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Ποια είναι η καλύτερη κεραία VHF/UHF για αυτοκίνητο;

## Γεώργιος

Ποια είναι η καλύτερη κεραία VHF/UHF για αυτοκίνητο κατα την γνώμη σας σκέφτομαι για DIAMOND αλλά πιο μοντέλο; 
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς τίποτα συγκεκριμένο;

----------


## SW9MBL

Για σου συνονόματε Γιώργο εγώ έχω την ΑΖ 506 τής diamond κάνει περίπου 40 eyropoyla και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος δεν την έχω συγκρίνει βέβαια με καμία άλλη να σου πω την αλήθειά !!!! αλλά είμαι ικανοποιημένος σε γενικές γραμμές .

----------


## Γεώργιος

Εγώ Γιώργο έχω την Diamond NR-770HSP http://www.houseofradio.gr/modules.p...oducts_id=1001
και είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος αλλά έχω παρατηρήση κάποιους φίλους που έχουν πιο κοντές απο την δική μου και όμως παίζουν αρκετά καλά και ίσως κάποιες φορές καλύτερα απο εμένα.
Βασικά θέλω να βρώ μια κεραία που να περνάει καλά σε δύσκολες περιοχές και ιδιαίτερα εντός πόλεως και εαν αυτό είναι αφικτό να είναι κοντή και ευλίγιστη χωρίς βέαια τα δυο τελευταία να τα θεωρώ standard.

----------


## SW9MBL

> Που έχουν πιο κοντές απο την δική μου και όμως παίζουν αρκετά καλά και ίσως κάποιες φορές καλύτερα απο εμένα.
> Βασικά θέλω να βρώ μια κεραία που να περνάει καλά σε δύσκολες περιοχές και ιδιαίτερα εντός πόλεως και εαν αυτό είναι αφικτό να είναι κοντή και ευλίγιστη χωρίς βέαια τα δυο τελευταία να τα θεωρώ standard.



Αυτό Γιώργο έχει να κάνει καθαρά με την απολαβή της κεραίας και όχι με το μήκος κατά κύριό λόγο (καλό θα ήταν να είχαμε όλοι λ/2 κεραία ιδανικό!!!άλλα αυτές είναι για μια μόνο μπάντα θα έπρεπε να έχουμε 2 3 στο αυτοκίνητό) η κεραία σου έχει απολαβή 2,1 db στους 144 και 5,5 στους 430 δεν είναι λίγα άλλα ούτε και πολλά πρακτικά κάθε 3 db διπλασιάζετε η εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς (περίπου) έχε όμως υπ όψιν σου ότι όλοι οι κατασκευαστές έχουν αλατοπιπερώσει της κεραίες τούς και έτσι τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι πάντα τα αναμενόμενα θα σου πρωτινά να δεις και άλλους παράγοντες στο mobile σου (για παράδειγμα της γειώσεις του μηχανήματος,η αν έχει στάσιμα,η μήπως έχει κάψει κανένα τρ εξόδου και παίζει στη μισή ισχύ. πχ λέω γω )

----------


## Γεώργιος

Γιώργο το μηχάνημά μου είναι το Yaesu Ft-7800 και η τοποθέτησή του είναι με μόνιμη στερέωση στο αυτοκίνητο, καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας (θετικό άκρο) 10mm2 και συνδεδεμένο απευθείας στον πόλο της μπαταρίας με ασφάλεια 20Α και το αρνητικό άκρο με καλώδιο ίδιας διατομής σφιγμένο στο σασί του αυτοκινήτου σε πολύ χοντρή βίδα με καλή επαφή σε καλά γειωμένο σημείο, κεραία με καλώδιο καθόδου RG-214 κομμένο στα 5m και τον Conector σύνδεσης της κεραίας στερεωμένο με τρύπα στο ουρανό του αυτοκινήτου στο κέντρο και στο 1/3 της απόστασης με πλησιέστερο σημείο το πίσω μέρος του αυτοκινήτου, τα στάσιμα είναι κάτω του 1,2 και στις δύο μπάντες. Πιστεύω οτι όλα είναι καλά και μιας και το ανέφερες η έξοδος είναι ΟΚ! 
Πιστεύω οτι έχω κάνει σχετικά μια καλή εγκατάσταση.
Αυτό που μένει θεωρώ οτι είναι ο τύπος της κεραίας και τίποτα άλλο.
Θα ήθελα και πάλι την γνώμη σου καθώς και την γνώμη κάθε άλλου συναδέλφου.

----------


## SW9MBL

Γιώργο έχεις κάνει πολύ καλή εγκατάσταση και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει και δεν έχεις την απόδοση που θέλεις  έχεις σκεφτεί ότι ίσος να φταίνε οι περιοχές που κίνησε στην πόλη (λίγο πολύ στης ίδιες περιοχές κινούμαστε κάθε μέρα) παντός όλες οι κεραίες που είχα ψάξει και εγώ πρόσφατα από 2,15 και 4,5 db (πάνω κάτω )είχαν απολαβή  ψάξε όσο ποιο μεγάλο gain μπορείς και ανάλογα σε ποια μπάντα σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο στάθμισε σε τι επαναλήπτες  μπαίνεις τι link και αποφάσισε και στο κάτω κάτω δοκίμασε καμιά δανική η πάρε την ίδια με τούς συναδέλφους πάντως εγώ δεν έχω να συμπληρώσω κάτι άλλο παραδίδω την σκυτάλη στους ποιο έμπειρους συναδέλφους που σίγουρα θα βρεθούν να σου απαντήσουν

----------


## Γεώργιος

Γιώργο δεν παίζει ρόλο μόνο τα db που δίνουν οι κατασκευαστές μόνο και μόνο για να πουλάνε τις περισσότερες φορές όπως και είπες πιο πρίν για εμένα ρόλο παίζει το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας που διαγράφετε στο όχημα το οποίο εγκαταστούμε την κεραία και αυτό έχει να κάνει με τον τύπο κεραίας, τον τύπο οχήματος και την θέση τοποθέτησεις, ωστόσο στο ίδιο όχημα και στο ίδιο σημείο τοποθέτησης πρέπει να γίνει η δοκιμή για την κάθε κεραία. 
Παρατήρησα την Diamond CR-77 που έχει αγοράσει ένας φίλος μου και έχει τοποθετήσει στο αυτοκίνητό του με πρόχειρο τρόπο και χωρίς ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις πως πάει πολύ καλά και με π/δ φορητό V/U στην εκπομπή βέβαια αλλά έχουμε τελείως διαφορετικό τύπο οχήματος.
Είμαι σε σκέψη και πιστεύω οτι κάποιος εμπειρότερος απο εμάς θα μας δώσει την γνώση του.
Ωστόσο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ποια είναι η καλύτερη κεραία VHF/UHF για αυτοκίνητο κατα την γνώμη σας σκέφτομαι για DIAMOND αλλά πιο μοντέλο; 
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς τίποτα συγκεκριμένο;



όλες ειναι καλές! (οι diamond αφου μιλας για diamond)

Αν δεν μας πεις τί θέλεις να κάνεις, ο καθένας θα σου λεει πως η δικιά του ειναι η καλύτερη!

Αν το ζητούμενο ειναι η πρόσβαση στο τοπικό repeater, οτιδήποτε πάνω από λ/4 ειναι υπερβολή.

Αν θέλεις να κάνεις DX προφανώς πρέπει να ψάξεις κάτι με μεγαλύερη απολαβή. Αν όμως ο κοννεκτορας ειναι σε τρύπα στον ουρανό, όπως ειναι η δική μου,ισως να μην αντεξει σε πολλά χιλιόμετρα!

Εγώ πχ έπρεπε να διαλέψω κεραία ανάμεσα σε αυτες που δεν χρειάζονταν ξεβίδωμα όταν έμπαινα στο garage. Οπως βλέπεις υπάρχουν αμέτρητες απαιτήσεις, για αυτό και υπάρχουν αμέτρητα μοντέλα.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Γιώργο το μηχάνημά μου είναι το Yaesu Ft-7800 και η τοποθέτησή του είναι με μόνιμη στερέωση στο αυτοκίνητο, καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας (θετικό άκρο) 10mm2 και συνδεδεμένο απευθείας στον πόλο της μπαταρίας με ασφάλεια 20Α και το αρνητικό άκρο με καλώδιο ίδιας διατομής σφιγμένο στο σασί του αυτοκινήτου σε πολύ χοντρή βίδα με καλή επαφή σε καλά γειωμένο σημείο, κεραία με καλώδιο καθόδου RG-214 κομμένο στα 5m και τον Conector σύνδεσης της κεραίας στερεωμένο με τρύπα στο ουρανό του αυτοκινήτου στο κέντρο και στο 1/3 της απόστασης με πλησιέστερο σημείο το πίσω μέρος του αυτοκινήτου, τα στάσιμα είναι κάτω του 1,2 και στις δύο μπάντες. Πιστεύω οτι όλα είναι καλά και μιας και το ανέφερες η έξοδος είναι ΟΚ! 
> Πιστεύω οτι έχω κάνει σχετικά μια καλή εγκατάσταση.
> Αυτό που μένει θεωρώ οτι είναι ο τύπος της κεραίας και τίποτα άλλο.
> Θα ήθελα και πάλι την γνώμη σου καθώς και την γνώμη κάθε άλλου συναδέλφου.



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=330986&postcount=1


...........????????????????????????  :Confused1: 


.

----------


## Γεώργιος

Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να έχω μια καλής ποιότητας επαφή σε όσο το δυνατό μεγαλύτερη απόσταση και ενοείτε σε SIMPLEX και όχι σε REPEATER καθώς η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι οτι μέσω αναμεταδότη δεν είναι ασύρματη επικοινωνία αλλά κινητό τηλέφωνο, εν πάση περίπτωση όμως για να μην τα μπερδεύω μια τέτοια κεραία θέλω που εαν είναι δυνατόν να είναι ευλίγιστη και μικρή στο μέγεθος. 
Δεν κολάω σε DIAMOND αλλά μιας και είναι οι πιο γνωστές αναφέρομαι στην μάρκα αυτή.
Δεν έχει πρόβλημα απο αέρα στα πολλά χιλιόμετρα (μέχρι 170 που έχω πάει) η εγκατάστασή μου γιατί έχω ενισχύσει εσωτερικά τον ουρανό με λαμαρίνα αλλά μην νομίζεις οτι και με μια βάση που στιρίζεται με Άλεν η στερέωση γίνεται καλύτερη.

----------

